# ocean mehrwertdienste



## ralfmauschi (22 Dezember 2012)

moin moin

ich  habe meinen sohn ein handyvertrag mit internetflat gegeben  jetzt soll innerhalb von 3 tagen ein nettosumme  von 300€ zusammen gekommen sein  ich habe  beim netzbetreiber  angerufen  und  gefragt  wie  das zustande gekommen ist  die  haben mir  gesagt das  das  von der firma ocean kommt da  soll mein mein sohn mehrmals  angerufen haben  welches  mein sohn NIEMALS gemacht  hat  was  kann ich dagegen  tun  ich bekomme  allerding von dem netzbetreibe  noch post wo drin steht  was da geschehen  sein  soll mit  der rufnummer  die  er  angeblich angerufen haben soll es soll mit  google playstore  und  ocean mehrwertdienste  zusmmen hängen soll

danke  für  hilfe  im vorraus

gruß ralfmauschi


----------



## Hippo (22 Dezember 2012)

Momentan wäre es unproduktives Stochern im Nebel. Warte bitte ab bis Du das Schreiben des Drittanbieters in Händen hältst und uns das dann anonymisiert zur Verfügung stellen kannst.
Wenn Du bis Silvester nichts hörst, melde Dich aber definitiv nochmal.
Bis dahin Ruhe bewahren und keine Brieffreundschaft mit irgendjemand anfangen.
Ach ja nochwas - laß von Deinem Provider eine sogenannte "Drittanbietersperre" einrichten


----------



## thoki (25 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. O2 hat mir per SMS mitgeteilt, dass mein Anschluss für Mehrwertdienste gesperrt worden wäre. Auf telefonische Rückfrage teilte man mit mit, dass ein Betrag von 300 Euro des Mehrwertdienstes Ocean aufgelaufen sei. Angeblich seit dem 28.11.. Details konnte mir noch niemand nennen. Meine Rechnung steht detailliert ab dem 28.12. zur Verfügung. Nur soviel: Es soll sich um Internetdienste handeln, also Handyspiele oder Klingeltöne. Unnötig zu sagen, dass ich solche Dienste nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Interessant ist, dass sowohl das Datum (22.12.) als auch der Betrag (300 Euro) mit ralfmauschi übereinstimmt. Wenn ich weitere Details weiß, melde ich mich nochmals und hoffe ebenfalls einen guten Tipp zu bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2012)

thoki schrieb:


> ....hoffe ebenfalls einen guten Tipp zu bekommen.


Auf jeden Fall erst einmal die zukünftige Möglichkeit für Buchungen von Drittanbietern unterbinden, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-336014

Du verwendest ein Smartphone, gelle?


----------



## thoki (30 Dezember 2012)

Ja ein iPhone.
Inzwischen habe ich weitere Informationen: Es sind Zahlungen über Atlas Interactive/kanzaloo.de, wahrscheinlich für aeria games. Die Zahlungsmethode funktioniert so: Man gibt im Internet in eine kanzaloo maske seine Mobilfunknummer ein, erhält daraufhin eine SMS mit einer TAN, die man wiederum in dieser Maske eingibt und so die Zahlung freigibt. Solche SMS habe ich tatsächlich erhalten, da ich aber nie etwas angefordert hatte, einfach ignoriert. Warum dann Zahlungen freigegeben wurden ist mir völlig unklar. Entweder kann jemand meine SMS mitlesen (wie soll das gehen?) oder die Zahlungen werden auch ohne PIN freigeben (habe aber keinen ähnlichen Fall gefunden) Ich habe auch deutlich mehr TANs geschickt bekommen als Zahlungen erfolgten.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2012)

thoki schrieb:


> Solche SMS habe ich tatsächlich erhalten, da ich aber nie etwas angefordert hatte, einfach ignoriert. Warum dann Zahlungen freigegeben wurden ist mir völlig unklar.


Das läuft Augenscheinlich so, in Wirklichkeit wurde aber wahrscheinlich deine Mobilfunknummer über eine mobile Website am iPhone-Browser im MSISDN-Verfahren dem Abrechnungsunternehmen mitgeteilt. Der Schnulli mit der Angabe der Nummer im Internet ist zwar parallel auch möglich, in deinem Fall aber nur eine Alibifunktion. Hier wirds erklärt:



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...u-viel-Kostenfallen-bei-Smartphones-643124054
> 
> 
> > Experten sprechen von "WAP-Billing" (Wireless Application Protocol). Die Abrechnungsmethode an sich ist nicht verwerflich, sie wird aber immer häufiger zum Missbrauch eingesetzt. Über eine Internetseite werden Rufnummern an das werbende Unternehmen übermittelt, erläutert die Verbraucherzentrale.
> ...


----------



## thoki (30 Dezember 2012)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Funktioniert dieses Verfahren auch, wenn das Telefon über WLAN im Netz ist? Dann dürfte eigendlich keine Telefonnummer übertragen werden. Ich bin relativ wenig mobil im Internet, aber alle Abbuchungenwaren zu Zeiten an denen ich nicht im WLAN war. Kann das ganze auch über eine App (aus dem Apple App store) laufen?


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2012)

thoki schrieb:


> ... Kann das ganze auch über eine App (aus dem Apple App store) laufen?


Ich bin jetzt zwar kein Techniker, aber den Dingern trau ich nur soweit wie ich sie werfen kann ...
Wenn ich mir überlege was mit Viren schon allen angeleiert werden konnte - warum soll da eine faule App nicht Deine Mobilnummer wo auslesen und bei nächster Gelegenheit "nach hause telefonieren"
Und warum soll sich der Obstladen nicht auch mal austricksen lassen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2012)

Natürlich gibt es apps, die allerhand Unfug treiben: eingehende SMS verarbeiten, die Inhalte weiterleiten (wie z.B. beim Eurograbber), oder natürlich SMS versenden, besonders gerne kostenpflichtige SMS (das gab es schon 2006), oder Zustimmungs-SMS versenden ohne Wissen des Handyinhabers. Aus diesem Grund hat die britische Regulierungsbehörde die Provider deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass sie im Zweifelsfalle derartige angebliche "Belege" nicht akzeptiert, siehe dazu hier.
Es wäre eine Aufgabe der deutschen Verbraucher, so etwas auch in Deutschland zu fordern bzw. zumindestens unsere Wattestäbchenarmee oder auch das BSI mal dazu aufzufordern, "offiziell" zu bestätigen, dass es eben nicht immer so ist, wie es den "Anschein" hat: Eine Bestätigungs-SMS kann vom Verbraucher geschickt worden sein, muß es aber nicht. Und haften sollten dafür die Anbieter, die solche Zahlungsmethoden einsetzen.
In UK wurden 2012 die ersten Firmen abgestraft, die solche Malware eingesetzt haben.
In Deutschland - wie mir scheint - haben die Behörden noch gar keine Ahnung davon, dass es so etwas gibt. Deshalb wird 2013 wohl wieder ein gutes Jahr für international und national agierende Abzocker, die in Deutschland "innovativ tätig" sind.

Also hier etwas Nachhilfe für die Wattestäbchen:



> PhonepayPlus also confirmed the app's behaviour:
> The Service, which was accessed via downloading an app (the "App"), enabled users to access popular games. Before installation of the App, consumers were presented with a screen titled "Downloader" (Appendix A). On selecting "install" the consumer was presented with a screen which stated, "Do you agree with the rules of downloading" and had two buttons, one marked “OK” and a second marked "Rules" (Appendix B).​Where a consumer selected "OK", a text message was sent to shortcode 80079, which prompted the Service to charge the user £10 by automatically sending a message from shortcode 79555 to the handset. Where a consumer selected "Rules", s/he was presented with eight pages of terms and conditions (Appendix C). Pricing information for UK users was located on the sixth page.​Consumers were given the opportunity to select buttons marked "Agree" or "Disagree". Where "Agree" was selected, a text message was sent to shortcode 80079, which prompted the Service to charge the user £10 by automatically sending a message from shortcode 79555 to the handset. The Executive took the view that consumers were not notified in advance of the charges.​After being charged, the consumer was redirected to the 7mobi.net "GamePortal", where s/he could play popular games.​


(in diesem Falle wurden die teuren SMS wenigstens nicht komplett still verschickt, aber das Auslösen der kostenpflichtigen SMS ist auf jede erdenkliche Weise möglich, auch durch Anklicken von egal was)


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2012)

Einen hab ich noch... Letztes Jahr gab es Fakeversionen beliebter Smartphonespiele (u.a. Angry Bird)(siehe Beitrag bei Golem). Diese Malware war in mehreren Ländern aktiv, u.a. in UK.Dort gab es 1391 Betroffene (14000 waren es weltweit). Es entstand dort ein Schaden von etwa 35000€ (weltweit dürften es etwa 500000€ gewesen sein).
Im Mai verhängte die britische Regulierungsbehörde eine Geldstrafe von 60000€ *gegen den Anbieter des Zahlungssystems.*
Außerdem wurde dieser dazu verurteilt,* die Betroffenen zu entschädigen, "unabhängig davon, ob diese sich beschwert haben oder nicht"*


> PhonepayPlus investigated and took action against the provider, A1 Agregator Limited, who had control of, and responsibility for, the premium rate payment system which enabled the malware to fraudulently charge consumers’ mobile phone accounts. A1 Agregator Limited was issued a fine of £50,000, ordered to make refunds directly to ALL consumers within three months, whether or not they had complained and directed to seek prior permission for a year from PhonepayPlus to run any premium rate service in the UK.


Den verurteilten Zahlungsanbieter kennt man in Deutschland 
(bzw. er macht Werbung in deutscher Sprache)
Interessanterweise haben die einen UK-support mit einer deutschen Telefonnummer, daneben kann man sie in der Ukraine und in Russland erreichen. Irgendwie lustig.
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/News...orldwide-mobile-malware-attack-in-the-UK.aspx
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/05/24/angry-birds-malware-fine/

In obigem Beitrag bei golem heißt es (was die Verbreitungswege angeht):


> Rufraud-Angriffe gelangten in der Vergangenheit aber auch über den offiziellen Marktplatz. Google ist es häufiger passiert, dass Kriminelle schädliche Apps im Play Store platzierten, der früher Android Market hieß





> Die Apps verschicken SMS an Premium-Dienste, die dem Nutzer in Rechnung gestellt werden. Die böse Überraschung kommt mit der Monatsabrechnung. Es ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. *Der Nutzer hat keine Chance, sein Geld zurück zu bekommen.*


(Quelle)
In Deutschland nicht.

Warum macht die BNetzA in Deutschland nicht, was Phonepayplus offenbar tun kann, weil sie es wollen???
*Genau das sollte die Wattestäbchen 'mal jemand fragen. *

Eine andere wichtige Frage dazu hat unser guter Freund greengrow aus dem Vereinigten Königreich damals im Forum bereits gestellt:
siehe hier


> [...Malware war auch aktiv in ... Deutschland...] and did PhonepayPlus pass on any 'cross border cooperation' warning to BNetzA? Did BNetzA pro-actively prevent the German consumer from being robbed?


 (_und hat Phonepayplus irgendeine Warnung im Rahmen grenzüberschreitender Zusammenarbeit an die BnetzA weiter gegeben? Hat die BnetzA proaktiv versucht, die deutschen Verbraucher davor zu beschützen, ausgeraubt zu werden?)_

Nein.
Nein.
Nein.
Verdammt.

*Das wäre noch eine Frage an die Behörden: Gab es in diesem Fall irgendeine wie auch immer geartete Kooperation mit den Behörden in UK oder anderswo? Falls ja: Was kam dabei heraus? Falls nein: Warum gab es diese Kooperation nicht?*
*Gab es in Deutschland Konsequenzen für den Anbieter des Zahlungssystems? Über wen wurde das in Deutschland abgerechnet?*

Und wer fragt das?


----------



## thoki (13 Januar 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe jetzt weitere Informationen. Es war kein Werbebanner, sondern definitiv der Kauf von Punkten in einem Onlinespiel. Jemand hat mit meiner Handynummer und der per SMS gesendeten PIN im Spiel eingekauft. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wer das sein könnte und wie er an die Daten aus dem SMSen gekommen ist. Jemand aus meiner Familie war es jedenfalls nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das funktionieren kann? Oder schon mal so etwas erlebt?


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2013)

Ja, sowas gabs hier schon mal. Nur bei den mir bekannten Fällen kam dann irgendwann immer ein Kind, Frau oder Enkel geständig aus der Deckung nachdem der "Ermittlungsdruck" zu hoch wurde.
Kann im Endeffekt jeder gewesen sein der Zugang zu Deinem Handy hat und ein paar Minuten Zeit. Da paßt aber nicht dazu daß die SMS noch auf Deinem Handy waren.
Andere (theoretische) Variante, es hat sich jemand eine Partnerkarte bestellt und die abgegriffen.

Das waren jetzt die zwei Ideen die ich jetzt auf Deiner Seite als Möglichkeit sähe


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2013)

thoki schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt weitere Informationen. Es war kein Werbebanner, sondern definitiv der Kauf von Punkten in einem Onlinespiel.


Wer behauptet das? Es häufen sich die Vermutungen, dass der Support von beteiligten Unternehmen lediglich eine Storry aufstellt, um den Anschein eines Vertragsschlusses behaupten zu können. Tatsächlich leif dann aber eben doch wieder alles anders.


----------



## Tryxie (9 Juli 2018)

*Hallo Leute,*

*mein Freund spielt das Spiel: " Guardians of Ember" und hat über sein Smartphone einiges bestellt und es wurde dann auch vom Handyanbieter korrekt abgebucht. Dann wurde der selber Betrag am folgenden Monat nochmal abgebucht werden. Vor diesen Betrag steht der Name Ocean, weiß einer ob diese Firma mit dem Spielanbieter von Guardians of Ember etwas zutuen hat oder ob sich da irgend ein andere sich dadurch einfach zugriff geholt hat. *


*Ich hoffe mir kann einer eine Antwort auf meine Frage geben oder hat auch Erfahrung damit gemacht.*



*MfG*

*Tryxie*


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2018)

Tryxie schrieb:


> Vor diesen Betrag steht der Name Ocean


...oder heißt das Oceanic? Jedenfalls scheint die technische Anbindung via Steam an den australischen Oceanic-Server gebunden zu sein.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2018)

Tryxie schrieb:


> Vor diesen Betrag steht der Name Ocean, weiß einer ob diese Firma mit dem Spielanbieter von Guardians of Ember etwas zutuen hat


Es gibt einen Laden "Ocean of Games"  http://oceanofgames.com/  und https://oceanofgamesweb.com/
Taucht schon früher im Zusammenhang   unberechtigter  Mehrwertabbuchungen auf.


----------

